# The Girlz new pictures



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

I took pictures after giving the Girlz their baths last night. I just had to share.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is the last one of Cocoa Marie.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

They all look so relaxed, even after a bath! Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all gorgeous girlz.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all so lovely! Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I love the Girlzzzz. They are so happy!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all so adorable! Sweet little girls.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

They are so sweet, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaw great pics of your cuties


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

beautiful pictures


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. The Girlz are our spoiled little Divas of course they did come to us spoiled.

Cyndy


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

they are adorable.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures


----------

